# كفاءة الردياتير



## ENG_DR2000 (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعضاء المنتدى
انا اخيكم عضو جديد وعندى مشكله فى الردياتير الخاص بالسيارة وهى:
ارجو توضيح المادة التى تضاف على مياه الردياتير وذلك لزيادة كفاءة التبريد ؟
ارجو ارسال الرد على :
Raaft9***********
Eng_dr2000***********
Eng_abdalluh***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mjad (7 يونيو 2006)

يوجد اكثر من مادة يمكن اضافتها ولكن اهم هذه المواد هي مادة الايثيل جلايكول


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (8 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك لخى العضو ولكن اود معرفة النسبة المفروضة 
وشكراوالطريقة


----------



## TITOTITO (21 يونيو 2006)

ياريت حد يعرفنى نضيف ايه لماء الرادياتير عشان ميسخنش بسرعه عشان اعرف ان فى مياه بتضاف ليه 
وهى مكوناتها ايه و اسماءها التجاريه ايه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ أمجد


----------



## mjad (23 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبة لارتفاع درجة حرارة الرديتر في السيارة فيوجد الكثير من الاسباب ن من الأهمية بمكان تفقد الرديتر ، حيث اذا كان قديم فان الكثير من المسامات الموجودة به تكون مغلقة لذلك يجب عمل صيانة للرديتر او تغيره ثم تفقد خراطيم الماء الواصلة من والى الرديتر ومراقبة نقص الماء في الرديتر واذا استمر الوضع فيجب تفقد عمل المروحة حيث انه في السيارات الحديثة وبعض السيارات القديمة فان المروحة تكون كهربائية ، وفي حال استمرار الوضه كما هوعليه فيجب تفقد المحرك وخصوصا منطقة الرأس في المحرك حيث قد تكون بها خلل او ثقوب او صدا ، المادة التي تضاف موجودة في الأسواق تحت اسماء تجارية كثيرة وينصح بها في الشتاء لمنع التجمد كذلك فهي تفيد في منع التآكل والهريان والصدأ في المحرك وفي الرديتر كذلك يجب تفقد التيرموس او ضابط الحرارة في السيارة
الى اللقاء


----------



## mjad (24 يوليو 2006)

تصليح معلومة
ذكرت سابقا ان المادة المستخدمة في رديتر السيارة هي ايثيل جلايكول والصحيح ان المادة هي ايثيلين جلايكول لذلك اقتضى التنوية 

جلايكول ايثيلين Glycol ethelene
*كحول يحتوي على *مجموعتي هيدروكسيل OH* تحلان** محل ذرتي هيدروجين في الإيثان .*



*صيغة غلايكول ايثيلين :*​*يستخدم في مشع السيارة كمانع للتجمد في الشتاء .*
*www.aafaq.net.tc*


----------



## حسام سعد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد معرفة الاسم التجارى


----------



## mjad (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الصديق حسام سعد
النسبة للإسم التجاري فهو ليس محددا ويعتمد على الدولة والشركات المنتجة تستطيع الحصول على المادة المطلوبة من اي مكان خاص ببيع زيوت السيارات


----------



## اسعد جبور (2 نوفمبر 2006)

Dear all
Actually there is two mainsubstances that can be used in addition of glycolethylene,by the way glycolethylene is only used to decrease the freezing point not more than that.But to increase the efficiency of the radiator we can use Sodium Nitrite by 10% or Sodium Molybdate by 5%.actually these two substances is used to control corrosion inside the closed circuit,one more substance is also used to treat scale inside the radiator which is the inorganic phosphate,can be used in 2-5 %.I hope that I answer your questions.Thank You

Best Regards

As'ad Jbour


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

*الحللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=996779&posted=1#post996779


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=996780&posted=1#post996780


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

مقدمة :-



نظام التبريد في محرك السيارة من اهم و ابرز انظمة السيارة ككل .. حيث يعتمد عمر المحرك على كفاءة دورة التبريد .



تتم عملية الاحتراق مسببة حدوث حرارة عالية يمكن لها ان تسبب اضرارا بالغة و خطيرة على اجزاء المحرك .. لذلك كان لابد من ايجاد نظام كامل للتخلص من الحرارة العالية لكل جزء من اجزاء المحرك 


يعتمد عمر المحرك على كفاءة دورة التبريد في التخلص من حرارة المحرك للوقود بسرعة ومعدل مناسب لتشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مناسبة (ما بين 70 : 90 درجة مئوية) .. حيث أن تشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مرتفعة تسبب غليان الماء وفقده وتوقف سريانه .. وتشغيله في درجة منخفضة يسبب عدم كفاءته وفقد قوته حيث انه لا يتم حرق الوقود كلية وتسرب بعضه على جدار الاسطوانة خلال حلقات الكباس كاسحاً الزيت أمامه إلى حوض الزيت فيعمل على تغيير لزوجته وتلفه. تعتمد معظم السيارات على الماء للتخلص من حرارة الاحتراق الزائدة .



مكونات نظام التبريد بمحرك السيارة :-



1-المشع (( الرادياتير )) Radiator 


2-مروحة التبريد Cooling Fan


3-طلمبة المياه Water Pump


4-الثرموستات Thermostat


5-خراطيم التوصيل .



الفكرة العامة لعمل دورة التبريد بالمحرك :-



تعتمد فكرة تبريد محرك السيارة على سحب الحرارة المتولدة على رأس الاسطوانة Cylinder Head نتيجة حدوث الاحتراق الداخلي .. بواسطة الماء (( سائل التبريد )) الى الرادياتير حيث يتم التخلض من هذه الحرارة عن طريق انتقال الحرارة بالحمل بين الرادياتير و الهواء الجوي . و عند حدوث انتقال الحرارة في الرادياتير يبرد الماء ثم يتجه مرة اخرى الى اجزاء المحرك المراد تبريدها .


نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره 



( شكل 1 : دورة التبريد )


شرح مكونات دورة التبريد بالمحرك :-



( 1 ) طلمبة المياة ( Water Pump )



توجد الطلمبة عادة في مقدمة المحرك وتأخذ حركتها من طنبورة عمود المرفق (عمود الكرنك) عن طريق سير جلد وتقوم بدفع الماء حول أجزاء المحرك الساخنة فيمر ماء التبريد في الفراغات حول الاسطوانة ثم في الممرات حول الصمامات وقواعد شمعات الإشعال في راس الاسطوانة.





تنتقل الحرارة الناتجة من احتراق الخليط إلى معدن راس الاسطوانة وجدار الاسطوانات ثم إلى ماء التبريد المار حولها . و نفهم مما سبق حيوية دور طلمبة المياة التي تعمل على ادارة المياه في دورة التبريد .. و التي يسبب حدوث اي عطل فيها الى ارتفاع حرارة المياه و بالتالي ارتفاع حرارة المحرك .



الرادياتير ( Radiator ) :-



وهو مركب أمام المحرك على شاسيه السيارة بأحكام على وسادات جليدية لمنع اهتزازه وتلفه ويتكون المشع من خزنة نحاسية علوية وأخرى سفلية تتصل كل منها بالأخرى عن طريق مواسير راسية مبططة الشكل يتصل المشع بخراطيم جلدية مرنة من أعلى براس الاسطوانة ومن أسفل بمجمع الاسطوانات عن طريق طلمبات الماء.





تنتقل الحرارة من الماء إلى جدار المواسير النحاسية آلتي تنتقل بالتالي إلى تيار الهواء المار بين المواسير أثناء سير السيارة يمر الماء البارد إلى خزنة المشع السفلية يسحب الماء منها خلال خرطوم إلى مجمع الاسطوانات.



يوجد بالخزنة العلوية فتحة لتزويد المشع بالماء ، مغطاة بغطاء معدني ذو صمامين محملين بسوستتين ويعمل على زيادة الضغط داخل المشع زيادة طفيفة عن الضغط الجوى ليرفع درجة حرارة غليان الماء .. يعمل احد هذين السمامين على المحافظة بصفة دائمة على ضغط معين داخل المشع وتصريف الضغط الزائد ، أما الصمام الأخر يدفع بشدة عند ارتفاع الضغط ليسمح لهروبه.



يحتاج المحرك عند بدء التشغيل لسرعة رفع درجة حرارته إلى درجة تشغيله المعتاد لتلافى تأكل أجزائه وتلافى زيادة استهلاك الوقود.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

http://thecartech.com/safety/buckle_up.JPG

http://thecartech.com/safety/idling2.JPG

لعمل في سيارتك قد يعرضك للخطر, وفيما يلي عرض لتلك المخاطر بهدف ترسيخ الوعي بالسلامة.



الأخطار العامة



* الحروق الناجمة من التعرض إلى انسكاب السوائل الساخنة:

· لا تقوم رفع غطاء المشع (الردياتير) أو الخزان الإضافي (القربة ) والمحرك ساخن. وأحذر زيت المحرك, وسائل ناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي, وسائل مؤازر التوجيه فإنهم يكونوا في غاية السخونة حتى بعد توقف المحرك إلى فترة من الوقت.



* الحروق الناجمة من ملامسة الأجزاء الساخنة:

· أحترس من حرق الجلد عند ملامسة الأجزاء الساخن بالسيارة؛ كعادم السيارة, وقرص وهوبات الفرامل, هذه الأجزاء تكون في غاية السخونة بعد فترة وجيزة من عملها.



* السحق:

· في حالة العمل تحت أو بالقرب السيارة وهي محملة على الرافعة, دائما أدعم الرافعة باستخدام حوامل المحاور الثابتة. لا تنزل أبداً تحت سيارة وهي محملة فقط بالرافعة.

· خذ الحذر الشديد عند حل أو التقريط على صامولة والسيارة محملة على الرافعة. بداية الحل والتقريط على الصامولة يجب أن يتم وعجل السيارة على الأرض.



* الحرق:

· الوقود شديد الاشتعال, وبخار الوقود ينفجر. أحذر من انسكاب الوقود على الأجزاء الساخنة بالسيارة. لا تقم بالتدخين أو السماح للهب مكشوف بجوار السيارة عند العمل بها. وأحذر من تولد الشرارة سواء كانت كهربائية أو متولدة عند طريق العدة.

· بخار الوقود أثقل من الهواء, ولهذا لا تقوم بالعمل في نظام الوقود والسيارة واقفة فوق مجرى أرضية للصيانة.

· من الأسباب الأخرى المسببة للحريق هي زيادة الحمل الكهربائي أو دائرة القصر. التزم بالحذر عند إصلاح أو تعديل بالدائرة الكهربائية بالسيارة.

· قم بتجهيز طفايات الحريق واجعلها في متناول اليد في حالة حدوث حريق. ويجب أن تكون مناسبة للتعامل مع حرائق الوقود والكهرباء.



* الصعق الكهربائي:

· الجهد العالي للإشعال في منتهى الخطورة, خصوصاً للأشخاص الذين يعانون من إضطرابات ومشاكل بالقلب. لا تقم بالعمل بالقرب من المحرك والمحرك يعمل أو مفتاح الإشعال في وضع التشغيل.

· التيار الكهربائي من المعدات بالورشة في غاية الخطورة, تأكد من توصيل كافة الأجهزة بالأرضي. ويجب أن تكون جميع الأجهزة متوفر لها الحماية من خطر الصعق.



* الإصابة من الأجزاء الدوارة:

· أحذر من التعامل بالقرب من الأجزاء الدوارة أثناء عملها, مثل مروحة التبريد والسيور. أبعد اليد أو العدة أو أطراف الملابس ومشابه من التعرض للأجزاء الدوارة.

· لا تقوم بالعمل بالقرب من مروحة التبريد الكهربائية في أي حال من الأحوال (سواء أن المحرك لا يعمل أو أن مفتاح الإشعال في وضع عدم التشغيل) بدون حل القطب السالب من البطارية قبل مباشرة العمل. حيث أن المروحة تعمل أوتوماتيكياً (ذاتياً) وقد تبدأ الدوران فجأة بدون سابق إنذار. 



الاختناق بالغازات والأبخرة السامة:

· غازات العادم سامة؛ في العادة يحتوي العادم على غاز أول أكسيد الكربون, وهو مميت في حالة الاستنشاق. لا تقم بأي حال من الأحوال بتشغيل السيارة في مكان مغلق أو سيئ التهوية مثل الجراج (المرأب) والباب مغلق.

· بخار الوقود هو أيضاً من الغازات السامة, وكذلك بعض المنظفات ومخفف الدهانات ومشابه.



التسمم والالتهابات عند التعامل مع المواد الخاصة بالسيارة:

· تجنب ملامسة حامض البطارية أو أي نوع من أنواع الوقود, السوائل أو الزيوت, وخاصة: سائل مقاومة التجمد للردياتير, سائل الفرامل, وقود الديزل. لا تقم بشفط أي من السوائل السابقة باستخدام الفم. في حالة ابتلاع تلك المواد او تعرض العين لها سارع بالاتصال بالطبيب.

· إطالة مدة ملامسة الزيت المستهلك من المحرك قد يتسبب في الإصابة بسرطان الجلد. استخدم القفازات أو استخدام الكريم الواقي. غير الملابس الملوثة بالزيت ولا تحتفظ في جبيك بخرقة قد تكون مبللة بالزيت أو ماشابه.

· وسيط التبريد لمكيف السيارة يخرج غاز سام عند تعرضه للهب مكشوف (يتضمن ذلك السيجارة). ويسبب احتقان وحرق للجلد عند ملامسته له.



أخطار التعرض للأسبستوس:

· غبار الأسبستوس قد يسبب السرطان في حالة استنشاقه أو بلعه. وقد يكون الأسبستوس ومشتقاته داخل في مادة تصنيع الحابك وبطانة الفرامل والقابض. عند التعامل مع تلك المواد التي ذكرناها, فإنه من السلامة الافتراض بأن الاسبستوس داخل في صناعتها. 



أخطار محددة



حامض الهايدروفلوريك:

· الحامض شديد القدرة على أحداث أضرار بالغة, يتكون عند تعرض بعض أنواع المطاط الصناعي, الداخل في صناعة الحوابك الحلقية, حوابك الزيت, ليات (خراطيم) الوقود... الخ. لدرجات حرارة أعلى من 400 درجة مئوية. فإن المطاط يتحول إلى مادة محروقة لزجة تحتوي على ذلك الحامض. في حالة تكون تلك المادة فإن ذلك الحامض يبقى فعال لسنوات عديدة. في حالة دخول ذلك الحامض بالجلد, فإنه قد تقتضي الضرورة ببتر الطرف الذي تعرض لذلك.

· عند التعامل مع سيارة تعرضت للحريق, أو مع أجزاء تم استخرجها من تلك السيارة, أحرص على ارتداء القفاز ثم تخلص من القفاز بعد استخدامه.



البطارية:

· تحتوي البطاريات على حامض الكبريتيك الذي يضر بالملابس, العيون, والجلد. خذ منتهى الحذر عند التعامل مع البطارية أو حملها.

· يخرج غاز الهيدروجين من البطارية عند تفاعلها, هذا الغاز شديد القابلية للانفجار. لا تقم أبداُ بعمل شرارة أو تقريب لهب مكشوف بالقرب من البطارية وذلك عند التعامل مع السيارة (وقد يحدث في الكثير من الأحيان عند توقف السيارة ليلاً ومحاولة قائدها إدارتها باستخدام السلف (بادئ الحركة) لعدة مرات ولا تستجب السيارة, فيقوم قائدها بتفقد حالة السيارة بالنظر تحت غطاء المحرك باستخدام الولاعة لتحدد سبب المشكلة).

كن حذراً عند توصيل وفصل شاحن البطارية أو كبل التوصيل.



الوسادة الهوائية:

· الوسادة الهوائية قد تؤدي إلى الإصابة في حالة عملها بطريق الخطأ. توخي الحذر عند رفع عجلة القيادة. هناك تعليمات خاصة بذلك يجب إتباعها.



أجهزة حقن وقود الديزل بالسيارة:

· مضخات حقن الديزل تضخ الوقود عند ضغوط عالية. توخي الحذر عند العمل مع مضخات حقن وأنابيب الوقود.

لا تعرض اليدين, أو الوجه أو جزء من الجسم إلى رشاش الوقود. فإنه يمكن للوقود اختراق الجلد مسبباً أضرار بالغة الخطورة.



إرشادات هامة

· أفعل .......

.... البس النظارة الواقية عندما استخدام الأجهزة والمعدات الثقيلة, وعند العمل أسفل السيارة.

.... البس القفاز أو استخدم الكريم الواقي لحماية يدك عند الحاجة إلى ذلك.

.... كلف شخص بالمرور عليك للتأكد من سير الأمور سيراً حسن, عند عملك وحدك بالسيارة.

.... قم بأبعاد أطراف الملابس أو الشعر الطويل بعيداً من الأجزاء الدوارة.

.... أنزع الخواتم, ساعة المعصم...الخ. قبل العمل في السيارة, وخاصة عند العمل بالدائرة الكهربائية.

.... تأكد من أن أي من الروافع المستخدمة له القدرة على تحمل الحمل المستخدم أثناء العمل.

.... أمسح أي زيوت أو وقود أو سوائل مسكوبة على الأرض في الحال.



· لا تفعل....

.... القيام برفع أجزاء ثقيلة, تكون أكثر من مقدرتك- أطلب العون.

.... الاستعجال بإنهاء المهمة التي تقوم بها بالسيارة, أو الاختصار الغير سليم في خطوات العمل.

.... استخدام عدة غير مناسبة أو رديئة, والتي قد تنزلق أو تنكسر وتسبب الإصابة.

.... ترك العدة أو أجزاء ملقاه على الأرض, والتي قد تؤدي إلى تعثر الأشخاص بها.

.... السماح للأطفال أو الحيوانات الأليفة بالتواجد بجوار سيارة يتم العمل بها.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

كيف يحدث التبادل الحراري داخل الرادياتير ؟

يحدث ذلك من خلال شكل و تقسيمة مواسير الرادياتير ، حيث يعتبر الرادياتير مبادل حراري ، و يحدث التبادل الحراري عن طريق التوصيل ( و ذلك بتلامس الانابيب داخل الرادياتير ) و الحمل ( عن طريق الفراغات المملوءة بالهواء داخل الرادياتير ) و يتم طرد الحرارة من خلال الحمل الحر بين الانابيب و الهواء الجوي .

و يركب الردياتير خلف صدر السيارة مباشرة و أثناء سير السيارة يمر تيار الهواء خلال المواسير فيعمل على انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء به عند تشغيل المحرك .

(3)الثرموستات ( Thermostat ) :-

عادة ما يحدث زيادة الضغط داخل دورة التبريد نتيجة زيادة الحرارة .. لذلك كان استخدام ثرموستات لتنظيم حركة المياه داخل الدورة .




تركيب الترموستات عند مخرج المياه من راس الاسطوانة إلى المشع ، تتحكم في سريان الماء وهى عبارة عن صمام ذو سربنتينة حلزونية مملوءة بسائل يتبخر عند درجة حرارة معينة 

فتتمدد وتعمل على فتح الصمام تدريجيا وتسمح بسريان الماء .. عند غلق الصمام ، يسمح للماء بالمرور في مجرى جانبي إلى مدخل الماء في الطلمبة ، فيمنع ارتفاع الضغط في دورة التبريد.

(4) مروحة التبريد : ( Cooling Fan ) :-

عند توقف تحرك السيارة ينعدم مرور تيار الهواء ، فلهذا السبب توضع مروحة بين الرادياتير والمحرك ، تركب المروحة عادة على طنبورة إدارة طلمبة الماء تقوم المروحة بسحب الهواء خلال مواسير الردياتير.


نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي 


و تعمل المروحة اوتوماتيكيا عند توقف السيارة و ذلك عن طريق (( مفتاح حراري )) – يعمل بفكرة الترموستات – حيث عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة ، و يحدث تمدد داخل هذا المفتاح مسببا غلق الدائرة الكهربية و بالتالي تسبب تشغيل المروحة ، و عندما تقل درجة الحرارة ينكمش مسببا فتح الدائرة و توقف المروحة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

صيانة دورة التبريد (( معلومات فنية )) :-

1- لتلافى ارتفاع درجة حرارة تشغيل المحرك ، يجب إجراء صيانة دورية لدورة التبريد ربما أن ماء التبريد يتبخر دائما نتيجة سخونته لذا يجب فحص مستواه في المشع (الردياتير) وهو بارد كل ثلاثة ألاف كيلو متر أو كل اسبوعين .

2- يجب أن يكون مستوى الماء بالقرب من سطح الردياتير والإلزام إضافة ماء نظيف إليه. تشتمل دورة التبريد في بعض السيارات على خزان تعويض بلاستيك ، ففي هذه الحالة يكتفي بملاحظة الماء في خزان التعويض. من الأفضل تنظيف الردياتير كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر أو ستة اشهر ، ويمكن إجراء ذلك بوضع فوهة خرطوم متصل بمصدر ماء في فتحة تزويد المار في الردياتير ، مع ترك صنبور الماء بخزنة الردياتير السفلية مفتوح ، ومعايرة مرور تيار الماء في الدورة بحيث لا ينسكب من الفتحة ، وتشغيل المحرك لكي يمكن للطلمبة دفع الماء في دورة التبريد .. يستمر في ذلك لمدة خمس دقائق حتى ملاحظة خروج ماء نظيف من الصنبور.

3- يمكن تنظيف مواسير الردياتير باستعمال تيار ماء وهواء تحت ضغط في اتجاه معا** لاتجاه دورة التبريد.

4- يجب تنظيف الفراغات آلتي بين المواسير النحاس من أوراق الأشجار والحشرات ، ويمكن إجراء ذلك باستخدام خرطوم ودفع تيار هواء خلال المواسير من الداخل (جهة المحرك) للخارج في**ح أمامه أي معوقات تسد هذه الفراغات .. وراعى عدم استخدام إدارة معدنية لهذا الغرض حيث أن ذلك قد يؤثر على المواسير النحاس الدقيقة فيتلفها.

5- يجب اختبار مدى صلاحية خراطيم الماء حيث أن قدم بعضها يؤدى إلى عدم ليونتها وأي اهتزاز يؤدى إلى تمزيقها وتسرب الماء وتأكل طبقاتها الداخلية يسبب إنقاص سمكه وضعفه ، وإعاقة مرور تيار الماء .. فالخرطوم الموصل بين الطلمبة والردياتير في السرعات العالية للمحرك ينقبض تحت تأثير سحب الطلمبة ويعود سريان المار لذا يجب تغيير أي منها إذا لزم الأمر .. ويجب ملاحظة أحكام ربط افيز كل منها لعدم تسرب الماء .. مع مراعاة عدم إضافة زيت إلى حافة الخرطوم لتسهيل تركيبه حيث أن ذلك يعمل على تلفه ويمكن استخدام الصابون لهذا الغرض.

6- يجب فحص السير الذي يدير المروحة والطلمبة معاً كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر ، حيث أنه إذا كان متآكلا آو ينزلق على الطنبورة يسبب عدم دفع ماء التبريد والهواء كم يجب ملاحظة شد السير. ويمكن إجراء ذلك بالضغط عليه بإصبع الإبهام ، فيجب أن يتحرك بمقدار نصف بوصة .. وأغلب السيور يمكن تعديل شدها بفك مسامير تثبيت الدينامو وتحريكه الى الأمام آو الخلف.

7- يجب إضافة الشحم إلى رولمان بلى كل من المروحة والطلمبة كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر ، كما يمكن إصلاح أي تسرب للماء من مواسير الردياتير بلحامه بمادة القصدير بعد رفعه على الشاسيه وتصفيته من الماء.

8- لا تحاول إضافة أي معجون داخل الردياتير لعلاج تسرب الماء منه ، حيث أن ذلك يسد الفراغات المواسير ويؤثر على كفاءة دورة التبريد ويمكن اختبار مكان تسرب الماء من الردياتير بسد كل من مدخل ومخرج الماء وفتحة التزويد بسداد من المطاط ، ثم وضعه في وعاء. ثم تركيب خرطوم منفاخ دراجات في ماسورة الفايظ ودفع الهواء ، فيلاحظ خروج فقاقيع هواء من الماسورة الم**ورة.

9- لا تحاول إضافة ماء بارد للردياتير عند اكتشاف غليان الماء إلا بعد تشغيل المحرك ، آو تركه حتى يبرد تماماً ، حيث أن ذلك يسبب شرخ راس الاسطوانة .

أعطال مروحة التبريد و طرق إصلاحها :-

مروحة التبريد هي احد مكونات نظام دورة التبريد كما سبق الإشارة إليها ، وهى تقوم بتوفير تيار هوائي شديد يمر من خلال الرادياتير لتبريد المياه بداخله وبالتالي تبريد المحرك وفى حالة حدوث خلل بالمروحة فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى ارتفاع مفاجئ في درجة حرارة المحرك .. وهنا يجب إيقاف المحرك فور ارتفاع درجة حرارته ، وعندما يكون السبب هو عدم دوران المروحة تتبع الآتي :

فحص فيوز الكهرباء الخاص بالمروحة واستبداله في حالة تلفه آو احتراقه ويجب مراعاة أن شدة تحمل فيوز التيار الكهربي (الأمبير) مناسباً للمروحة حتى لا تتعرض المروحة لآي مشاكل أخرى.

يجب فحص الأسلاك الكهربائية المتصلة بالمروحة والتأكد من سلامة الدائرة الكهربائية كاملة.
في حالة وجود ترموستات موكب بالرادياتير فيتم فحص الترموستات ووصلاته الكهربائية وذلك عن طريق توصيل طرفي السلك المتصل بالترموستات ببعضها .. فإذا دارت المروحة كان العطل في الترموستات ، 

ويمكن السير بالسيارة بتشغيل المروحة بهذه الطريقة لحين استبدال الترموستات.
آما بالنسبة للسيارة آلتي تعمل بنظام نقل الحركة إلى المروحة بواسطة سير فيتم فحصه والتأكد من سلامته وعدم تأكله كذلك الطنبورة آلتي يتحرك عليها السير – يجب أن تكون سليمة ومحكمة ولا يوجد بها رايش يؤدى إلى تلف السير.

وأخيراً قد يكون العطل ناتجاً عن المروحة نفسها ، وفى هذه الحالة يجب عدم التحرك بالسيارة إلا بعد التأكد من أنها أصبحت باردة ثم التحرك بها إلى اقرب مركز خدمة (مع ملاحظة عدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك أكثر من الحرارة الطبيعية) .

نصائح هامة عند حدوث سخونة في المحرك :-
1- ينصح بعدم فتح غطاء الرادياتير : إن نزع غطاء فوهة المبرد عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك هو أمر ينطوي على قدر كبير من الخطورة، وذلك لأن المبرد يكون مليئاً بالهواء الساخن المضغوط. لذا، إذا أردت زيادة معدل سائل التبريد، يجب عليك الانتظار حتى تنخفض حرارة المحرك قبل أن تنزع غطاء فوهة المبرد.

2- ينصح بعدم وضع ماء بارد في الرادياتير و هو ساخن ، حيث يسبب ذلك في حدوث شروخ في رأس الاسطوانه . و ينصح بالانتظار حتى يبرد المحرك تماما .

و في النهاية .. يارب كل المهندسين هنا يستفادو من البحث ده .

ملاحظة : الموضوع منقول .. و نشرته هنا للإفادة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

هذي بعض مشاكل السيارات التي يجهل الكثير منا طريقة حلها أو اكتشافها وقد

يتعجب من حدوثها والتي غالبا تكون من الإهمال أو عدم تفقد السياره

وكيفية التعامل مع مثل هذه المشاكل والان سوف نتحدث عن صيانة السياره وماذا تحتاج اليه السياراه كل شهر

((علما ان بعض هذه المعلومات قد جمعتها من بعض المواقع والكتب لدي ونسقتها وانشا الله تستفيدون ))

أنت يا صاحب السيارة؟؟ يجب عليك أن تضع جدولاً زمنياً لصيانة السيارة وأفضل صيانة دورية للسيارة أن تكون كل شهر أو كل 5000 كلم

ماذا يجب عليك صيانته كل شهر ؟
الجواب:

1 - تفقد الزيوت وهي : زيت المحرك ( غيره إذا لاحظت لونه أسود جداً أو
أن رائحته محروقا ، أما إذا كان ناقصاً فقط ولم يتغير لونه ولا رائحتة فزد عليه
فقط ) ، زيت الجيربوكس سواءً كان عادي أو أوتوماتيك ، زيت الدفريشن او الدفرياش ، زيت علبة الدركسيون ، زيت الفرامل والكلتش ، زيت الهيدروليك للمساعدات لمن في سيارته مساعدات هيدرولوكية وأخيراً التشحيم للمقصات والركب وخلافها أسفل السيارة .

2 - الماء وسائل التبريد ويتم تزويد السيارة بالماء المقطر في علبة غسيل الزجاج الأمامي وأضف عليه بما نسبته الثلث من السائل الخاص بتنظيف الزجاج ، كما يتمالتأكد من وضع ماء الرديتور فإذا هو ناقص أضف عليه من السائل الخاص به ، وكذلك ماء البطارية إذا كانت عاديه يتم تزويدها بالماء المقطر فقط .

3 - أثناء فتح غطاء المحرك ينبغي عليك تفقد كل شئ في المحرك مثل الوصلات والهوزات ( الخراطيش بجميع أنواعها الصغير والكبير ) والكربوريتور أو البخاخات وتوصيلاتها و مقصات السيارة والروبلات والركب والمساعدات الأمامية وكراسي الماكينة والجير والحساسات والبواجي وأسلاك البواجي وغطاء الرديتور و جميع أغطية العلب الأخرى مثل علبة الدركسيون والفرامل والكلتش وتفقد الفيوزات (المصاهر ) إذا كانت في هذا المكان .

4 - الفلاتر مثل فلتر الهواء فإذا كان تالفاً أو متسخاً جداً فأستبدله ، وكذلك
فلتر البنزين.

5 - تفقد جميع أنوار السيارة الأمامية والخلفية بما في ذلك أنوار اللوحات
والريويس وتفقد الأنوار داخل السيارة.

6 - تفقد المساحات ( مساحات الزجاج الأمامي ) وإذا كانت تالفة فبدلها حالاً.

7 - تفقد أسفل السيارة فإذا لاحظت أي تندية زيوت أو ماء أسفل السيارة فيجب عليك إصلاح الخلل حالاً ولا تستهين إطلاقا بتندية الجير الأتوماتيكي فإن أي نقص في زيته يعجل بتلفه .

8 - تفقد الكفرات وضغط الهواء بداخلها وعادة الضغط المناسب لكفرات السيارة الصغيرة ( ما بين 30 الى 35 ).

أخيراً أخي صاحب السيارة خصوصا ونحن في فصل الصيف والكثير من الناس يحب السفر بالسيارة فأليك أخي المسافر هذه النصيحة:

اذا نويت السفر فيجب عليك فعل كل ما كتبته أعلاه بالإضافة إلى أن يكون بحوزتك أثناء السفر ما يلي : احتياط سير أو سيور السيارة ، أن يكون احتياط الكفر في أحسن حالاته ، فلتر زيت وهواء و بنزين ، 4 علب زيت للماكينة ، 4 علب زيت هيدروليك ، فحمات مولد الكهرباء ، فحمات وقماشات فرامل ، الهوزات الموصلة من والى الرديتور ، بالإضافة إلى حقيبة (عدة ) عملية تفي بالغرض وقت اللزوم .

المشكلة الأولى أسباب تسخين السياراه..؟؟

تعاني بعض السيارات من مشكلة التسخين الميكانيكي غير الكفؤ قد لا يستطيع أن يعالج هذه المشكلة. هناك أكثر من سبب لمشكلة التسخين


ثيرموستات (البويه) معطوب:
الهدف من وجود الثيروموستات في السيارة هو التحكم في درجة حرارة المحرك. فهو يمنع دخول الماء من الرديتر إلى المحرك حينما يكون المحرك باردا.

وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين (190 – 195 درجة فهرنهاتية) يفتح الثيرموستات ويسمح بمرور الماء.

حينما يعطب الثيرموستات، يظل الثيرموستات مغلقا ولا يسمح بمرور الماء وعندها ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك.

للتأكد من أن الثيروموستات يعمل بطريقة سليمة، أضغط بلطف على خرطوش (الهوز) الريديتر حينما تكون السيارة في طور الإحماء.

إذا لم تتغير حرارة الخرطوش خلال دقائق من التشغيل، فإن هذا يعني إحتمال عطب الثيروموستات.

تنبيه: عند تغيير الثيروموستات، تأكد أنك تستخدم نفس النوع. حيث أن كل ثيروموستات مصنف على درجة حرارة معينة.


كلتش المروحة خربان:
حينما يخرب كلتش مروحة التبريد، فإن المروحة لا تدور بالسرعة المطلوبة. لكي تتأكد من أن كلتش المروحة معطوب، حاول تحريك المروحة والسيارة مطفأة.

إذا تمكنت من إدارة المروحة بسهولة بالغة فإن هذا يعني أن كلتش المروحة معطوب وهو بحاجة إلى استبدال.

تعطل مروحة التبريد:
مروحة التبريد في أغلب سيارات الدفع الأمامي تدار بمحرك كهربائي.

هناك جهاز استشعار يأمر بتشغيل أو إطفاء المروحة حسب الحاجة. حينما يخرب هذا الجهاز، أو محرك الروحة نفسه فإن المروحة لن تعمل. حينما لا تعمل المروحة مع ارتفاع حرارة المحرك، يجب أن يفحص النظام ككل لمعرفة سبب المشكلة.


تهريب ماء الرديتر:
قد يكون أحد اسباب تسخين المحرك هو وجود تهريب في ماء الرديتر. الفحص النظري سوف يدل غالبا على مصدر التهريب إن كان هناك أي تهريب.
لكن من الممكن أن يكون هناك تهريب داخلي لا يرى بالنظر. إذا كان ماء الرديتر ينقص ولا توجد هناك أي علامات على وجود تهريب خارجي فإن هناك احتمال كبير إلى وجود تهريب داخلي.
أيضا، لابد من التأكد أن غطاء الرديتر لا يهرب ماءا حينما يسخن المحرك.


إنسداد العادم:
في بعض الحالات، حينما يكون هناك بعض الإنسداد في ماسورة العادم (بسبب إلتواء الماسورة مثلا)، فإن ذلك يسبب ضغطا عكسيا على المحرك ويتسبب في تسخين المحرك.


طرمبة الماء معطوبة:
مع الزمن قد تعطب طرمبة الماء فلا تعمل على الوجه المطلوب. عندها لا بد من تغييرها. حينما تبدأ الطربمة بتهريب الماء، لا بد من تغييرها حالا.
ليس فقط لتفادي تسخين المحرك، بل أيضا لتفادي إنكاسر عمود الإدارة (الشافت) والذي قد يؤدي إلى إصطدام مروحة الطرمبة بالرديتر ويتسبب في اضرار.


أسئلة:
هل إن محلولات إيقاف التهريب توقف التهريب فعلا؟
الجواب: نعم، ولكن ليس في كل الحالات. هناك حالات لا يمكن لهذه المحاليل إيقاف التهريب.
منها التصدعات الكبيرة، تهريب الخراطيش، والطرمبة، وتهريب غطاء الرديتر. وعلى كل حال، فإن الشركات المصنعة لا تضمن أن المحلول يوقف التهريب إلى الأبد. ولذلك لا بد من إصلاح التهريب.

ماء الرديتر ينقص، ولا يوجد تهريب خارجي فما هو السبب؟
الجواب: ربما يكون هناك تهريب داخلي. لا بد من استشارة ميكانيكي جيد لفحص المحرك. قد يحتاج إلى فك رأس المحرك لمعرفة السبب.
حيث أن هناك أكثر من احتمال لموقع التهريب. قد يكون إصلاح التهريب بسيطا، ولكن لا تتفاجأ إذا وجدت أن العملية مكلفة.
في بعض الحالات يمكن أن يجدي محلول إيقاف التهريب مع هذا التهريب. لذا لا بأس من تجريبه أولا.



البطاريه
هل هناك خطر علي أو على سيارتي حينما أقدم "اشتراك" لسيارة أخرى؟


لا أدري هل الجملة صحيحة أم لا. لكن أعتقد فهمتم القصد! الجواب على السؤال نعم! هناك احتمال حدوث انفجار أثناء عملية الاشتراك! البطاريات تحتوي على غاز الهيدروجين وهو شديد الاشتعال والانفجار ولو حصل أي شرر أثناء الاشتراك فإن الانفجار وارد مع وجود هذا الغاز. وكما هو معلوم فالبطارية تحتوي على أسيد (حامض) ولو أصاب الإنسان عند الانفجار فسوف يسبب حروقا
هذا بالنسبة لك. أما بالنسبة للسيارة فإن ربط الأسلاك بطريقة عكسية قد يسبب أضرارا بالدوائر الإلكترونية في السيارة وبنظام شحن الكهرباء في السيارة. لتقليل الأخطار أثناء عملية الاشتراك اتبع الخطوات التالية

- لا تدخن والبس واقيات العينين. أعرف ما الذي تفكر فيه الآن. نعم لم ألبس واقيات العينين ولا مرة واحدة. لكن تريد الكلام السليم والا لا؟

- لا تجعل السيارتين تلمسان بعضهما. حيث أن التماسهما يسبب تيارا كهربائيا غير مرغوب فيه .

- اطفئ المحرك.

- أوصل السلك الأحمر بالقطب الموجب في بطارية السيارة (الجيدة) إلى القطب الموجب في البطارية الضعيفة في السيارة الأخرى.

- أوصل السلك الأسود إلى القطب السالب في السيارة الجيدة. ثم اربط السلك ذاته إلى أي موصل في السيارة الأخرى (وليس إلى القطب السالب في السيارة الأخرى). السبب في ذلك أنك حينما توصل طرف السلك الأسود إلى السيارة الأخرى قد يحدث شرر. وأظن أنك تلاحظ هذا كثيرا. حينما توصل السلك إلى غير البطارية فإنك تتفادى حدوث انفجار.

- انتبه إلى أن الأسلاك بعيدة عن مراوح السيارتين
شغل السيارة ذات البطارية الجيدة. انتظر دقائق قبل أن تحاول تشغيل السيارة الأخرى.

- شغل السيارة ذات البطارية الجيدة. انتظر دقائق قبل أن تحاول تشغيل السيارة الأخرى.

- ابعد الأسلاك مباشرة بعد تشغيل السيارة الأخرى. يجب أن يظل محرك السيارة الأخرى يعمل لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة لإعطاء فرصة لشحن البطارية.

حينما لا يظهر مفعول الشحن في السيارة الأخرى أفحص التوصيلات مرة أخرى. إذا حاولت التشغيل ولم يدور المحرك بتاتا فربما تكون هناك مشكلة في "السلف" أو في التوصيلات الكهربائية أو ربما في المحرك نفسه. إذا كان المحرك يتحرك ببطء دون أن يصل إلى مرحلة الإشتعال فربما تكمن المشكلة في الوقود أو تكون المشكلة ميكانيكية.

لا تحاول أن تضع المفتاح في وضع التشغيل أكثر من نصف دقيقة. اترك "السلف" يبرد لمدة دقيقتين قبل أن تقوم بالمحاولة التالية للتشغيل

هل يجب أن تكون البطارية الجديدة نفس مقاس البطارية القديمة تماما؟
الجواب لا. البطارية الأكبر حجما ليس بالضرورة توفر طاقة أفضل. مقاسات البطاريات تختلف حسب المصنع لأنه ليس هناك مقاس متفق عليه. هناك ثلاثة أمور يجب ملاحظتها عند تغيير البطارية:

1. مقاس البطارية. البطارية الجديدة يجب أن تركب في نفس مكان البطارية القديمة .
2. موقع القطبين. يجب أن يكون قطبي البطارية الجديدة مشابهان لموقع قطبي البطارية القديمة وإلا سوف تجد نفسك غير قادر على تركيب الأسلاك .
3. كم أمبير توفر لك البطارية الجديدة. يجب أن تكون البطارية الجديدة مساوية –على الأقل- للبطارية القديمة. بطارية توفر أمبيرات أكثر لن تضر. في أكثر الحالات. البطارية الأكبر (التي توفر أمبيرات أكثر) هي أفضل.

كيف لي أن أعرف أن البطارية جيدة أم لا؟
العمر الإفتراضي للبطاريات هو 4 إلى 5 سنوات. في المناطق الحارة قد يقل عمر البطارية إلى سنتين فقط. شكل الصفائح داخل البطارية يعطيك انطباعا عن حالة البطارية. حينما يتراكم الكبريت على هذه الصفائح بسبب التفاعل المستمر داخل البطارية فإن البطارية تكون عندئذ غير قابلة للتعبئة وتحتاج إلى تغيير

فحص البطارية:
يمكن فحص حالة البطارية ولكن هذا يحتاج إلى متخصص

إذا كانت البطارية تفضى باستمرار، هل يعني هذا أنها بحاجة إلى تغيير؟
ربما نعم. وربما لا.. لا بد من فحص البطارية عند مختص. ربما تكون البطارية سليمة ولكن هناك شيء ما يستهلك كهرباء البطارية

هناك طريقة لمعرفة ما إذا كان نظام الشحن يعمل بالشكل المطلوب. شغل السيارة ثم شغل الأنوار الأمامية! إذا كان ضوء المصابيح خافتا فإن ذلك يعني أن نظام الشحن لا يعمل بالشكل المطلوب أو لا يعمل إطلاقا. إذا كانت إنارة المصابيح تقوى مع ضغط دواسة البنزين فإن ذلك يعني أن نظام الشحن يعمل ولكن ليس كما يجب. إذا كانت شدة الإنارة لا تتغير مع ضغط دواسة البنزين فذلك يعني أن نظام الشحن يعمل بطريقة سليمة
يمكن أيضا فحص البطارية بالفولتميتر. حينما تشتغل السيارة يجب أن يقفز عداد القراءة إلى 14.5 أو أكثر. إذا لم تتغير القراءة عند التشغيل فمعنى ذلك أن هناك مشكلة في نظام الشحن.
إذا كانت البطارية و نظام الشحن يعملان بطريقة سليمة فلم يتبق إلا نظام الكهرباء. فحص نظام الكهرباء يستغرق وقتا طويلا وأفضل شيء هو الإستعانة بفني مختص. يبق أن نقول حظا سعيدا ونتمنى أن يجد الكهربائي العلة..
___________________________
منقول عن: http://www.bdr130.net


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عين النصر08-04-2008, 03:15 PM
لمنع زيادة سخونة مكونات المحرك نتيجة لارتفاع درجات الحرارة والإنضغاط فأنه ينبغى تبريده فى مناطق حيزات الإحتراق والأسطوانات , والعمل على تسريب الحرارة الزائدة منه .

أولاً : التبريد الداخلى :

حيث تعمل الكباسات على تسريب جزء كبير من حرارة الإحتراق التى تمتصها , إلى زيت التزييت وجدران الأسطوانات . وفى هذا المجال يتفوق الكباس المصنوع من المعادن الخفيفة على الكباس المصنوع من الحديد الزهر نتيجة لموصليته العالية للحرارة , كما ينتقل جزء من الحرارة المتراكمة إلى الغازات الجديدة المسحوبة .



ولمقابلة التدفق الحرارى إلى جدار الأسطوانة يجب استخدام أسطوانات مصنوعة من المعادن الخفيفة مع طلاء أسطحها الفعالة بالكروم . ويؤدى التسريب الجيد للحرارة بهذه الطريقة إلى زيادة الإنضغاط بحوالى 10 % دون أى زيادة فى إحتمالات الخبط (الفرقعة) , وفى الوقت نفسة يمكن زيادة قدرة خرج المحرك بحوالى 7 % مع التقليل من إستهلاك الوقود .

والطلاء الصلد بالكروم خير وسيلة للتقليل إلى حد كبير من تآكل الأسطح الفعالة من الأسطوانات , وحلقات الكباس كذلك .

وتتوقف مشاكل الفنية للتبريد الداخلى على مدى الضبط الصحيح للمغذى (الكاربوراتير) . فالإمداد غير الكافى بالوقود (الخليط المفتقر) يتسبب فى زيادة سخونة المحرك , ويؤدى فى الوقت نفسه إلى زيادة التآكل .



ثانياً : التبريد بالمياه :

يستخدم الماء كعنصر وسيط لتسريب حرارة المحرك إلى الهواء . وفى هذه الحالة تحاط مكونات الأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات – المطلوب تبريدها – بقمصان تدور فيها مياه التبريد فتمتص الحرارة . وبعد ذلك تدفع المياه الساخنة إلى المشع ( الرادياتير ) حيث تنتقل حرارتها إلى الهواء المار خلاله .

ويمكن إتمام دوران المياه إما أوتوماتيكياً أو جبرياً , ولذلك يجب التفريق بين التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى (تيارات الحمل) وبين التبريد الجبرى .

والتبريد بالمثعب الحرارى مبنى على أن الوزن النوعى للماء الساخن أقل منه للماء البارد , وبذلك فهو يرتفع دائماً أوتوماتيكياً إلى أعلى مسبباً حركة دوران مستمرة . ولذلك ينبغى أن تكون فتحة خروج الماء فى أعلى موضع بالمحرك , أى فوق رأس الأسطوانات , بينما تكون فتحة دخول الماء البارد فى أسفل موضع بالدثار المائى . 





1- فتحة الملء .

2- أنابيب التبريد رأسية .

3- المشع (الرادياتير) .

4- دثار (قميص التبريد) .

http://www.alwarsha.net/mech/images/cooling1.GIF



رسم تخطيطى لدورة التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى



وتصمم مساحة مقطع ممرات المياة بحيث تكون اكبر ما يمكن حتى لا تعوق حركة دوران مياه التبريد . ومن ثم فإن التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى يتطلب وجود حيزات مياه ومشعات (رادياتير) أكبر نسبياً مما فى حالة التبريد الجبرى .

وجدير بالذكر أن المشع (الرادياتير ) فى حالة التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى يكون دائماً مملوء بالماء حتى نهايته , أى أن فتحة الخروج من المحرك إلى المشع يجب أن تكون مغطاه بالماء . وينبغى عدم إعاقة حركة مرور مياه التبريد , وإلا أختزنت المياه الساخة فوق الأسطوانات مؤدية إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك وغليان مياه التبريد .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عين النصر08-04-2008, 03:20 PM
ولكفالة الأنتقال الجيد للحرارة من الأسطح الفعالة للأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات إلى الماء , فأنه يجب التقليل من تخانة الجدران المعدنية الفاصلة (أى جدران الأسطوانات ورأسها) , وجعلها رقيقة على قدر الإمكان . ولكن تحد من هذه التخانة متطلبات السباكة وضرورة الحصول على المعدن الكافى لإعادة خرط (تجويف) الأسطوانات . ولذلك تكون تخانة جدران الأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات من 6 – 8 مم (حسب حجم الأسطوانات ) .

ويصمم دثار (قميص) المياه حول السطح الفعال للأسطوانة حتى منطقة النقطة الميتة السفلى لكى يسمح للماء بالإحاطة بالأسطوانة من جميع جوانبها . وتتيح دورة التبريد بالمياه سباكة جميع الأسطوانات فى كتلة واحدة , ويمكن إحاطة رأس الأسطوانة بالمياه بصفة خاصة عند الجدار الخالرجى لفرااغ الإحتراق . فهى تتلقى مياه التبريد الواردة إليها من كتلة الأسطوانة عن طريق الفتحات العلوية الموجودة بالسطح الملاصق الكائن بين كتلة الأسطوانة ورأسها .

ولذلك يجب قطع فتحات لمرور المياه فى الحشية (الجوان) الموجودة بها . والمصنوعة من النحاس والأسبستوس . وينبغى إحكام هذه الفتحات تماماً لمنع التسرب عن طريقها , وإلا دخلت مياه التبريد فى الأسطوانات مؤدية إلى حدوث الطرق (الدق) المائى , وبالتالى تلف المحرك كلية .



وفى دورة التبريد الجبرى تدفع مياه التبريد عن طريق مضخة طاردة مركزية موجودة فى مسارها وتستمد حركتها من المحرك . ونظراً لأن المضخة تكسب مياه التبريد سرعة فى سريانها , لذلك يمكن تقلقل المقاطع المستعرضة لممرات (المجارى) المياه فى هذه الحالة عنها فى حالة التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى . وعلى أى حال فالدورتان متماثلتان من حيث التجهيز والمكونات الأساسية . وقد تركب المضخة فى مسار المياه الباردة أو الساخنة , أى فى الجزء العلوى أو السفلى من المحرك . وصندوق الحشو الموجود على عمود المضخة هو الذى يتسبب غالباً فى الفقد الذى يحدث فى مياه التبريد . ولذلك ينبغى بذل عناية خاصة لمراقبة تشغيله , فعند حدوث تسربات منه يجب إحكام رباط الحشو أو إستبداله . وعلاوة على ذلك يجب تزييت عمود المضخة فى فترات دورية منتظمة لتفادى إلتصاقه (زرجنته) .


1- مضخة مياه التبريد .

2- مروحة .

3- خياشيم .

4- دثار المياه .

5- المشع (الرادياتير) .

6- فتحة الملء .


http://www.alwarsha.net/mech/images/cooling2.GIF

رسم تخطيطى لدورة التبريد الجبرى





وتتميز مضخات مياه التبريد الحديثة بعدم حاجتها إلى إجراءات صيانة , بمعنى أنها لا تحتاج إلى تزييت أو ضبط . ولا يستخدم فيها الحشو الرصاصى لمنع التسرب , وإنما تستخدم جلبة من رتبة خاصة من المطاط تتميز بمقاومتها الفائقة للتآكل بالإحتكاك (البلى) .



- ويعمل المشع (الرادياتير ) كمبادل حرارى بين مياه التبريد الساخنة وبين الهواء . وهناك فرق – من حيث التصميم – بين المشع الأنبوبى (ذى الأنابيب) وبين المشع المضلع .

- فالمشع الأنبوبى – أو المشع ذو الأنابيب الخيشومية – مصنوع من عدد كبير من الأنابيب الرأسية المرتبة إلى جانب بعضها البعض , والتى يتخذ مقطعها الشكل البيضى أو الميبطط .

- وهى تتخلل عدة ألواح رقيقة تعمل بمثابة ضلوع , وهذه الأنابيب ملحومة بسبيكة قصدير من نهايتها العلوية بالخزاتن العلوى للمشع . ومن نهايتها السفلية بالخزان السفلى له . وتسرى مياه التبريد خلال الأنابيب , بينما يتخلل هواء التبريد الأضلع المرتبة فى وضع أفقى . وتتميز هذه المشعات بإمكان سريان المياه فيها فى خطوط مستقيمة , وخلوها من المنحنيات التى تعترض مرور هذه المياه , ولذلك فهى قلما تنسد أو تتكون فيها الرواسب المعتادة كما أنها سهلة التنظيف .

- ويتميز هذا النوع من المشعات بتحملية كبيرة , نظراً لأن عدد الدرزات (الدسرات) الملحومة فيه قليل . وأنسب استخدام له فى اللوارى (عربات النقل) والجرارات . بالإضافة إلى ذلك فمقاومته للضغوط الداخلية كبيرة .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عين النصر08-04-2008, 03:21 PM
أما المشع المضلع فيتكون من عدد كبير من الرقائق المعدنية المموجة والمرتبة دائماً على هيئة أزواج وتتباعد عن بعضها البعض بمسافة محددة . وأسطح هذه الرقائق مقصدرة بأكملها من الأمام والخلف بطريق الغمس . كما أن نهاياتها ملحومة بالقصدير من أعلى بالخزان العلوى ومن أسفل بالخزان الفلى . ويعيب هذا النوع من المشعات ضعف مقاومته للصدمات والضغوط الداخلية . وممرات المياه فيه متعرجة وضيقة , وبالتالى فهى أكثر إحتمالاً للإعاقة والإنسداد بالرواسب المتكونة .



- ولكفالة التوصل إلى التبريد الكلافى والمناسب لجميع ظروف التشغيل , فإن هواء التبريد المار خلال المشع يتوافر جزء منه من الريح المتولدة فى أثناء السير , فى حين تمد بالجزء الآخر من المروحة الدائرة المركبة خلف المكشع . والتى تستمد حركتها من المحرك عن طريق سير على شكل حرف V . وعند السير بسرعات عالية تمد الريح بكمية كبيرة وكافية من هواء التبريد , أما عندما تكون سرعات القيادة منخفضة - وخاصة عند صعود المرتفعات – فيقع عبء الإمداد بالجزء الأكبر من هذا الهواء على المروحة . وللحصول على أنسب سريان للهواء خلال المشع ينبغى أن تكون المروحة ذات قدرة وحجم مناسبين , وأن تركب بحيث تكون أقرب ما يمكن من المشع .



ويتطلب الأمر تدبير وسيلة للتحكم فى الأمداد بهواء التبريد نظراً لأختلاف أحمال المحرك فى أثناء التشغيل , واختلاف درجات الحرارة الهواء الخارجى صيفاً وشتاء . ولا يكون تشغيل أى محرك جيداً وأقتصادياً إلا إذا كانت درجة حرارة التشغيل 80-90 درجة م على الأقل .

وتتسبب درجات الحرارة التى تقل عن ذلك – أى عندما يكون المحرك مبردةاً أكثر من اللازم – فى نشوء خلوص كبير بالكباسات عند السير , مما يؤدى إلى إتلاف زيت التزييت نتيجة لتخفيفه , وإلى حدوث تآكل بالإحتكاك كبير . وأما إذا سخن المحرك أكثر من اللازم فإنه يتسبب فى إلتصاق (قفش) الكباسات , وحدوث الإشعالات نتيجة لتوهج سطحها .





ويمكن إجراء التحكم فى درجة حرارة مياه التبريد بإحدى طريقتين : إما بإيقاف الإمداد بالهواء – أى بتغطية المشع (شتاء) , أو أوتوماتيكياً بوضع صمام فى دورة التبريد بحيث يمكن التحكم فيه بواسطة ثرموستات .

ويوقف الأمداد بالهواء بواسطة غطاء المشع الذى يزود فى منتصفه بهوايات تفتح أو تقفل – حسب الحال – بما يتماشى مع درجة الحرارة الخارجية , كما أنه يمكنها التحكم فى مساحة سطح التبريد . ويغطى سطح المشع بإحدى طريقتين : إما بستارة يمكن إسدالها أو طيها عن طريق شداد سلكى (حبل) , أو بمصراع (شيش) يتكون من عدد من شرائط معدنية مرتبة وتدور حول مفصلات فى وضع رأسى ويمكن تشغيلها عن طريق أذرع لتسمح بتغطية المشع جزئياً أو كلياً .

وفى كلتا طريقتى تغطية المشع ميكانيكياً ينبغى تركيب ثرموستات يمكنه مراقبة درجة حرارة مياه التبريد والتحكم فيها .

ويجرى التحكم الأوتوماتيكى بتركيب ثرموستات فى دورة التبريد عند المدخل – أى عند أكثر أجزائها سخونة , وهو الجزء الموجود بين المحرك وبين فتحة دخول المشع . ويشتمل الثرموستات أساساً على صندوق محكم , جدرانه الجانبية الأسطوانية مموجة , وهومملوء بسائل يسهل تبخرة عند تسخينه , ويولد ضغطاً كافياً لتمدد الصندوق نتيجة لزيادة ضغطه الداخلى . بسائل يسهل تبخره عند تسخينه , ويولد ضغطاً كافياًُ لتمدد الصندوق نتيجة لزيادة ضغطه الداخلى .

ويتصل قاع الصندوق بالصمام بحيث يغلق هذا الصمام عندما يكون الصندوق بارداً , وحينئذ يعود الماء الوارد من المحرك إليه (أى المحرك) مباشرة عن طريق الممر دون الدخول فى المشع . وعندما تزداد سخونة المياه يبدأالصمام فى الفتح تدريجياً ليسمح بمرور مياه التبريد الساخنة إلى المشع عن طريق الممر . وينبغى ضبط الثرموستات عند درجة حرارة معينة (80درجة م)حتى يمكنه العمل أوتوماتيكياً .





وبمرور الوقت تتراكم الرواسب التى يحملها الماء الساخن على جدران المشع والمحرك , وبالتالى تضيق الممرات وتتناقص قدرة المشع على التبريد , فتبدأ مياه التبريد فى الغليان – عند الأحمال الصغيرة للمحرك . ولذلك ينبغى غسل المشع وتنظيفة من وقت لآخر .

ويجب أن يكون مستوى مياه التبريد دائماً أعلى من ماسورة الدخول العلوية بالمشع . ويحدث الفقد فى مياه التبريد نتيجة التسربات عن طريق مضخة المياه , وبسبب التلفيات التى تقع بالمشع , وينبغى بذل المزيد من العناية بصفة خاصة للتاكد من إحكام محابس التصريف , وإلا إنفتحت نتيجة للصدمات التى تحدث للسيارة . وكثيراً ما تكون خراطيم المياه الواصلة بين المشع وبين كتلة المحرك سائبة أو مشروخة , وحينئذ يجب إحكام رباطها أو استبدالها – حسب الحال . وينصح بعدم تثبيت الخراطيم بجسم صلب نظراً لأنه يتسبب فى إتلافها وسرعة استبدالها .

وقد تغلى مياه التبريد نتيجة للأسباب التالية :

- - عدم وجود كمية كافية من مياه التبريد بالمشع .

- تراكم رواسب بالمشع .

- - إنزلاق سير المروحة .

- - إختلاف التوقيت الصحيح للإشعال أو عمل الصمامات , والضبط غير الصحيح للمغذى (الكاربورتير) , وإنسداد فتحات العادم .

وعند إستكمال مستوى المياه بالمشع يحظر صب الماء البارد فى المشع وهو ساخن , وإلا تسبب ذلك فى نشوء إجهادات بكتلة المحرك تؤدى إلى تشرخها . والإجراءء الصحيح هو ترك المحرك ليبرد أولاً . أو صب الماء عندما يكون المحرك دائراً .

وتتطلب الأجواء الباردة بذل عناية خاصة بدورة التبريد , فقد يؤدى تجميد مياه التبريد إلى حدوث تلفيات جسيمة بالمحرك والمشع , وأبسط طريقة لتحاشى حدوث مثل هذه التلفيات – عند ترك السيارة فى درجات الحرارة التى تقل عن نقطة التجمد – هى تصريف المياه وتفريغ المشع منها . وينصح – على أية حال – بعدم تغيير المياه بصفة متكررة , نظراً لتكون الرواسب بالمشع .

ويفضل من واقع التجربة فى مثل هذه الأجواء – إضافة خليط مانع للتجمد (يتكون أساساً من الجليسرين) إلى مياه التبريد .

وفى السنوات الأخيرة أمكن تصميم سيارات ركوب خاصة لا تحتاج إلى دورات التبريد بها إلى صيانة . إذ تخلط المياه ببعض المواد الكيميائية التى تكفل حسن الأداء , حتى فى ظروف الجوية القاسية (فى حالات التجمد أو فى درجات الحرارة العالية ) .

ويتصل بمجموعة المشع خزان تمدد تعويضى يوضع إلى جوارها . فمياه التبريد المخلوطة بالمواد المانعة للتجمد لها معامل تمدد حرارى كبير يستلزم وجود هذا الخزان التعويضى , ومن ثم تظل كمية المياه ثابتة فى جميع الأحوال الجوية .

وينبغى ألا يتطلب دورات التبريد من هذا النوع إجراء أى عمليات صيانة لها قبل أن تقطع السيارة مسافة 50000 كم . وعند حدوث أعطال فيها ينبغى الرجوع إلى ورشة إصلاح متخصصة .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

نرججو التفاعللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## mostafamwafy (7 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكن ان اضع قطرات من زيت الفرامل مع ماء الردياتير كما يفعل ذلك بعد فنيين الميكانيك فى مصر وما هو المخاطر او التاثير عند وضعها مع ماء التبريد لانهم يضعون بعض القطرات من الزيت الخاص بالفرامل فى ماء التبريد لينظف الممرات ويسلكها


----------



## sms12 (8 يوليو 2010)

ماهي مكونات ماء الرديتر وكيف يكون لونه اخضر وبعض الاحيان يكون احمر وهل سوائل التبريد تكون استخداماتها فقط في ماء الرديتر وشكرا


----------



## farouq dabag (9 يوليو 2010)

اخ العزيز ان المادة انتي فريز يمنع تجمد الماء في الشتاء 
والمادة نترات الصوديوم يستعمل كمانع الصدا
ممكن اضافة مادة انتي بويلينك لمنع غليان الماء 
ولكن قبل اضافة اي مادة يجب تاكد من واتر بم وكذلك المروحة وايضا جوينات وكذلك نظافة داخل راديترواذا كنت متاكد من كل هذا ؟ واذا ارتفع عندك الحرارة فان الخلل في الحرك ولك شكري


----------



## farouq dabag (9 يوليو 2010)

لون الاخضر يعود الى لون انتي فريز


----------



## mohamed.balah (10 يوليو 2010)

اين الموضوع


----------



## faroukazz (7 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدير بلاهتمام ولكم الشكر 
رجاء (فين مكان الثرموستات فى السبارة لانوس 99 وما شكله)


----------



## جمال بشر (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال بشر (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

